# Lawless Lemon Juice breaks into the 10s



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Second run at 10:22 pm from Shawn:

"Left HARD. Blew fuse at 30' mark. Son of a gun.........run 3 coming up."


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

"Run 3. 1.50 sixty ft, [email protected] 123 mph."

"Run 4. Launched on 4 motors, finished on 3. Scattered left front motor at start. Still pulled an 11.39 with sparks streaming out the back. Awesome video!!! 

Driver error alert: I pulled a burnout the run before in race mode and sent the poor little GE on a death spiral. 

Goodnight Irene....."

Congrats to Shawn Lawless, the Lawless Crew and Jeff Disinger and the Electrafunk Crew for a job well down getting Lemon Juice on it's first 1/4 mile run into the 10s!! 

Good luck to John Metric this weekend with DC Plasma and his attempts into the 10s. John recently finished a new NHRA certified roll cage for the Fiero so he can push into the lower ETs. 

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR
www.nedra.com


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

So this is a 4wd vehicle with one motor per wheel? I was wondering when someone was finally gonna do this with a drag car.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> So this is a 4wd vehicle with one motor per wheel?


I don't think so. I'm pretty sure Shawn has 4 motors coupled together under the hood going to the driveshaft to the rear end.


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Major is correct. Here is a photo under the hood. Shawn has done multiple motor dragsters before. One version of Orange Juice had 3 E-Tek motors on each of 4 wheel drive wheels on the back of the dragster


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a video from the best run of the night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsImNIIBv_s


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah, I see. When I saw the words "left front motor" I just assumed. Interesting setup.


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Speaking of the left front motor. Here is what it looked like putting on a Fireworks show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoTDrHHt8_A


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

This truck is insane, the torque twists the entire frame on launch!

1.50 sixty ft, [email protected] 123 mph is amazing....

Are the 4 motors belted together? We need more details!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

nedrapr said:


> Major is correct. Here is a photo under the hood. Shawn has done multiple motor dragsters before. One version of Orange Juice had 3 E-Tek motors on each of 4 wheel drive wheels on the back of the dragster


Looks like a chain


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> This truck is insane, the torque twists the entire frame on launch!...


Not taking anything away from the accomplishments, but truck frames aren't very hard to twist. You can see the bed and body flex independently on lots of pickups. From watching the video, it doesn't appear to be completely tied (cage), which is strange because he typically runs at Quaker. (Haven't been there in a long time, but I think that looks like it in the video?) Quaker is a sanctioned facility that would kick him off the track without a cage, and a ten-sec pass. Maybe he's still "slow" enough to get away with not being tied up completely. I can't recall the requirements offhand, I'll look at the RuleBook later.

I'd like to see it launch with a more rigid chassis. That's torque that could be going into the track, pushing it off the line harder. 

Awesome progress Shawn - looking for to seeing the first 9-sec pass from the truck!


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

toddshotrods said:


> Not taking anything away from the accomplishments, but truck frames aren't very hard to twist. You can see the bed and body flex independently on lots of pickups. From watching the video, it doesn't appear to be completely tied (cage), which is strange because he typically runs at Quaker. (Haven't been there in a long time, but I think that looks like it in the video?) Quaker is a sanctioned facility that would kick him off the track without a cage, and a ten-sec pass. Maybe he's still "slow" enough to get away with not being tied up completely. I can't recall the requirements offhand, I'll look at the RuleBook later.
> 
> I'd like to see it launch with a more rigid chassis. That's torque that could be going into the track, pushing it off the line harder.
> 
> Awesome progress Shawn - looking for to seeing the first 9-sec pass from the truck!


From what I understand Jeff Disinger tied up the truck and had it NHRA certified to 8.5. Jeff did suspension mods and built a cage. It looks like it could use a bit more tightening up. Before the mods, Shawn was running it conservatively in the 1/8. And yep, that was at Quaker. Shawn's dealing with the torque of 4 motors so this is all new stuff to deal with and pretty much being tested for the first time on the 1/4. I agree with Major. It looks like the motors our chained together.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the re-posting the picture clearly showing the chain drive major, i missed that, doh!

Does anyone know if he is using a transmission? 

I wonder how he has the motor and controller(s) configured with the 363V pack....maybe...

363V pack connected to two Zilla2Ks in parallel so each Zilla2K is getting 363V and halving the battery amps out..so if that's the case then...

each pair of motors is connected to one Zilla2K and has its own series/parallel connection, so each motor is getting 2000A, but 181V each, and then he electrically shifts to parallel mode where each 7 inch GE motor gets 363V (@ 100% duty cycle) & 1000A....is that right?

I didn't know the 7inch GE motors would be able to tolerate that much over the standard 144V...


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Shawn ran the truck again on Friday evening July 29. His first pass was an 11.27 @120.13 MPH. While they were charging for run 2, Shawn's friend, Kristen Stacy and her dad showed up to watch. Shawn asked if she would like to drive the S11 since she had raced Shawn's cars before. She made her first pass in Valet mode with a run of 13.23 @ 106 MPH. Inspection after her run revealed that they lost a master link clip in one of the main drive chains. After a new link was put in, she ran an 11.23 @ 125.24. Since it was a Gambler's race that evening Shawn asked the trackif they could squeeze one more run in. Kristen ran a 10.66 @ 126.05 which makes her the first woman in the NEDRA 125 MPH club. The truck GVW with new roll cage and without driver is 3280 lbs. With Shawn and racing equipment it's 3550 pounds. With Kristen racing it's 3,420 pounds.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Very Cool Truck! Would love to get us all on the same track.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry about digging this out of the grave . But does anybody have more or better pictures of the drivetrain for Lemon Juice or ones like it that stack the motors to one output shaft ?


----------



## marysanz (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi there friends, nice article and nice arguments commented here, I am in fact enjoying by these. you can buy dissertation from best essay writing service


----------

